# Why do sex bots message you on facebook?



## 45188

Hi all, I and my bf have FB accounts, Except his account has sex bots messaging him. They just ask him to check the links on their walls. He has them all blocked of course, but still my question? :scratchhead: and why don't I get these messages?


----------



## southern wife

Because they are horny? :scratchhead:


----------



## 45188

I guess it bothers me a little because -I- don't get these messages. They also don't add me to MSN, but they add him. Just curious. I know he visits porn sites now and then but I don't think they ask for your email anymore lol


----------



## In_The_Wind

maybe because he is listed as amale between a given age ?? they are programmed to target a certain group


----------



## Maricha75

In_The_Wind said:


> maybe because he is listed as amale between a given age ?? they are programmed to target a certain group


:rofl::rofl::rofl:
If that's the case, why do I get messages on yahoo from women, when I list myself as HETEROSEXUAL WOMAN??


----------



## Hope1964

I get crap like that on my email now too. For a long time only my hubby was and I was kinda pissed because I suspected him of still being on sex sites. Then I started getting them. Now I get them and he doesn't.

Neither of us are on facebook.


----------



## Hope1964

Maricha75 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> If that's the case, why do I get messages on yahoo from women, when I list myself as HETEROSEXUAL WOMAN??


Cause you're a sexy heterosexual woman


----------



## CanadianGuy

As far as I know FB takes key words ( tags ) that you may have posted on your wall. If you start talking about sport fishing on your page then the adds on your page will be tailored toward your interests. So if you posted something about hot and or available women or men FB will post adds about singles looking to hook up.

It could be as innocent as you telling your buddy that your glad he's finally "hooked up with the babe" he's been drooling over for the last two weeks.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded

I don't get that on facebook. 9 times out of 10 the ones that are getting those are the ones who have clicked on a risque photo posted on a friend's wall. And it's on that friend's wall because he clicked on it. They hide little viruses. No click on stupid sh1t. No have bots.


----------



## Hope1964

The amount of information facebook gathers about you is scary. I didn't have my last name posted anywhere in it, yet it could find my relatives. I deleted (not deactivated - DELETED) my account over a year ago, and for months I got emails from facebook telling me my relatives were looking for me.


----------



## CanadianGuy

Hope1964 said:


> The amount of information facebook gathers about you is scary. I didn't have my last name posted anywhere in it, yet it could find my relatives. I deleted (not deactivated - DELETED) my account over a year ago, and for months I got emails from facebook telling me my relatives were looking for me.


Hotel Facebook - You can check out but you can never leave....


----------



## In_The_Wind

Maricha75 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> If that's the case, why do I get messages on yahoo from women, when I list myself as HETEROSEXUAL WOMAN??


Maybe trying to turn you out LOL


----------



## costa200

Does he game? I do and i use the email to sign up for accounts and sometimes i get hit with crap ads from porn sites, penis enlargement pills, online dating stuff and all sorts of ads.

My other emails don't. So basically i think some games are made just to sniff out emails for junk mail.


----------

